# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Gaisberg 2009

## pAz

sodala, es ist so weit.
(hoffentlich-)bald gehts wieder los am hausberg.

ältere threads:
2005-2007
2008

alles rund um den *Gaisberg* hier rein: Schneeberichte, Trailzustand, Treffen, Berichte, Fotos, Videos etc.

ich hoffe dass es mit dem anstieg der temperatur ab morgen vorbei ist mit den schneeschauern <1300m und somit kein neuschnee dazu kommt.
wenns des wetter zulässt werd ich vl. sa. oder so. mal mein neues bike einsauen (in aigen herunten)...

lg und auf a schönes jahr am gaisberg  :Smile:

----------


## Snowthrill

ich war gestern abends noch oben....puuhhh da hats noch sooooo viel schnee...unglaublich.
ich glaub das braucht a bisserl bis da alles weg ist...
( bei uns schneits grad wieder ziemlich stark  :Wink:  )

----------


## Poison :)

was machst du abends am gaissi?  :Wink: 

glaub ich, dass da oben a haufen liegt  :Frown: 

freu mi scho,wenns zumindest herunten halwegs geht

lg

----------


## Snowthrill

was ich abends am gaissi mach ????  ***gggggrrrrrrrr****
 :Redface: 
nein nein...ich mach da nur so komische spuren in den schnee :-)

----------


## grisch

cool, die pics. wieder mal zu sehen, macht echt vorfreude auf unseren hausberg!!!
aigen sollte doch hoffentlich ab nächster wocher schon langsam gehen, bin gespannt!
bin erst in koppl vorbei gefahren, die 4x strecke sieht man nicht mal ansatzweise unter dem meter schnee  :EEK!: 

nächste woche sollte ich auch mein rad fertig bekommen, theoretisch  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Pinzgauner

Was heißt bald gehts los. Waren am Samstag schon auf der Zistel! Runter halt auf der Straße :Cry: 

Schön langsam zipft mich der Schnee auch schon an :Mad:

----------


## pAz

in aigen gehts bald glaub ich

----------


## pAz

die nächsten 7 tage immer 5-12 grad  :Yay:

----------


## Erwin

nur lieg mal spitz über 1meter schnee  :Weep:

----------


## Poison :)

heud is sehr fein  :Smile: 
hoff dass einiges wegputzt

lg

----------


## Charly82

war gerad auf skitour und muss sagen, dass den dreck ganz schön putzt (vor allem wenn ma`n im gnack hat ;-) )
wenn mal a paar tage durchgehend schöne plusgrade hat, wird scho was weitergehen...hoffentlich!

----------


## grisch

gaisi ist ja leider noch tief verschneit, daher musste ich wieder mal meine eigenen hometrails abfahren; geht zur not ja auch!

hauptsache bissal wurzel-spaß!

----------


## pAz

falsches radl  :Wink:

----------


## pAz

hiiiilfe,
ab do.wieder schneefall bis ins flachland  :Frown: 
dafür hats in bozen letztes we. schon fast 20 grad ghabt  :Smile:

----------


## grisch

> hiiiilfe,
> ab do.wieder schneefall bis ins flachland 
> dafür hats in bozen letztes we. schon fast 20 grad ghabt



die winterreifen zahlen sich heuer wenigstens wieder mal gscheit aus!

genau, wichtiger ist momentan eh, dass im süden unten die temperaturen nach oben gehen, zwecks schneeschmelze!

nächsten winter/frühjahr nach malaga? das vid. vom maraio schaud sehr vielversprechend aus auch die seite vom veranstalter! echt geil!

----------


## klamsi

Ja fallst a wengal raufschiabst sag bescheid, war i ev. a dabei  :Smile:

----------


## Erwin

ich könnt um halb 6 in aigen sein, wenn alles glatt geht und ich um 5 abhauen kann...
kriag aber nur noch ein bike rein (ohne vorderreifen) hab schon 2 drinn..!!!
könnt sein das ein sehr guter freund von da Sandra auch mitfährt, ich galub das er sogar im bord is... !!!

----------


## Poison :)

vü spass an alle die heud fahren gehn  :Smile: 




> Ist heute Abend wär unterwegs?


warst z´lang drüben überm meer?  :EEK!: 




> ja, da twins bus ist momentan ned viel für die allgemeinheit unterwetgs, is ma a schon aufgefallen


könnte daran liegen, dass

a) wir den sprit selber becken und der schluckt wie sau (bergauf no mehr...)
b) er bergauf einfach zu schwach is
c) shutteln mit auto extra holen viel zu zeitaufwändig is  :Frown:

----------


## Erwin

> vü spass an alle die heud fahren gehn 
> 
> 
> warst z´lang drüben überm meer? 
> 
> 
> 
> könnte daran liegen, dass
> 
> ...


danke war eigentlich ganz lustig  :Stick Out Tongue: .....

da muas ich auch mein senf dazu geben  :Big Grin: :

a) ich hab leider auch noch kein glück gehabt, mit meinem ölbohrturm im garten :Embarrassment: 

b) bergauf geht der neue sogar noch schlechter als der alte, überhaupt wenn ihr drin sitzt

c) des shutteln wie du letztens gemeit hast (das immer einer aussetz und gleich wieder runter fahrt) wiederspricht sich mit Punkt a)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ......weilst einfach viel mehr km fahrst als wie wirs jetzt machen.

d) es gibt einfach keine andere möglichkeit unter der woch auch mal zu fahren wenn man bis um 5 oder 6 arbeiten muss   :Weep: 

aber vielleicht wär so a team-bus wirklich mal a überlegung, nur müsst ma da halt alle an mitgliedsbeitrag zahlen um denn am leben zu halten ( is auch sch.....)

----------


## pAz

> b) bergauf geht der neue sogar noch schlechter als der alte, überhaupt wenn ihr drin sitzt


peil ich ned?!




> des shutteln wie du letztens gemeit hast (das immer einer aussetz und gleich wieder runter fahrt) wiederspricht sich mit Punkt a) ......weilst einfach viel mehr km fahrst als wie wirs jetzt machen.


eigentlich ned.
du musst ja mit dem andren auto auch wieder runter.
mit auto holen mittels auto hat man 2 fahrten mehr,als wenn einer aussetzt bzw. man einen fahrer hat.

----------


## Poison :)

> c) des shutteln wie du letztens gemeit hast (das immer einer aussetz und gleich wieder runter fahrt) wiederspricht sich mit Punkt a) ......weilst einfach viel mehr km fahrst als wie wirs jetzt machen.


hä?
so fahrt man 4 mal die gaissi strecke um 1 mal runterzufahren
anders nur 2 mal, also halb so viel

dass einer aussetzen muss is der einzige nachteil ,macht also nur ab 3 leuten/fahrten sinn...

@ a: damit meinte ich eher unsere 3 firmenautobesitzer  :Cool:

----------


## grisch

> hä?
> so fahrt man 4 mal die gaissi strecke um 1 mal runterzufahren
> anders nur 2 mal, also halb so viel
> 
> dass einer aussetzen muss is der einzige nachteil ,macht also nur ab 3 leuten/fahrten sinn...
> 
> @ a: damit meinte ich eher unsere 3 firmenautobesitzer



nachdem meine firma ja sinnlos geld an sponsoring raushaut, hats halt zu keinem van als firmenauto gereicht! ansonsten würd ich mich natürlich des öfteren zum shutteln anbieten!  :Big Grin: 

rauf schieben geht auch, ah wenn da erwin und ich in den 20minuten fast ausgeronnen sind  :EEK!:

----------


## Poison :)

aha  :Cool: 

wie weit warts oben?
war recht überrascht dass in parsch noch so trocken war...in hallein hats um 5 des erste mal gscheid pisst

----------


## grisch

> aha 
> 
> wie weit warts oben?
> war recht überrascht dass in parsch noch so trocken war...in hallein hats um 5 des erste mal gscheid pisst



sind bissal unterhalb einfahrt forststrasse rauf; getröpfelt hats, nass war es am trail sowieso, von vorher schon glaub ich, war aber witzig zum fahren, stein war ich fast zu langsam dran, bissal nosedive gemacht aber natürlich noch gestanden!
untere teil von aigen war super genial, speziell mit dem von uns gebauten anlieger!

----------


## Poison :)

den sprung hat neamt probiert,oda?  :Smile:  
priester meinte dass die kurve dann brenzlig wird  :Lol:

----------


## grisch

> den sprung hat neamt probiert,oda? 
> 
> priester meinte dass die kurve dann brenzlig wird


nö, erwin und ich haben nach genauer betrachtung beschlossen, wir lassen zuerst mal einen twin rüber und warten dann auf einen erfahrungsbericht  :Big Grin: 
heute wars zu nass, da braucht man einfach mehr speed!

----------


## DirtMerchant

> Wolfi, is wieda im ausland (wo er hingehört )


glaubst i merk des ned mit dem mobbing  :EEK!: 
 :Big Grin:  :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Red:

----------


## Pinzgauner

> den sprung hat neamt probiert,oda? 
> 
> priester meinte dass die kurve dann brenzlig wird


Meinst du den Sprung ganz oben nach dem kurzen Stück Güterweg wo jetzt der grobe Schotter liegt?
Sieht heftig aus! Der kickt sicher ordentlich und die Landung is a ruppig von der anschließenden Kurve mal abgesehen... :EEK!:

----------


## grisch

> Meinst du den Sprung ganz oben nach dem kurzen Stück Güterweg wo jetzt der grobe Schotter liegt?
> Sieht heftig aus! Der kickt sicher ordentlich und die Landung is a ruppig von der anschließenden Kurve mal abgesehen...


jo;
landung könnt heftig werden und die kurve kommt dann recht schnell daher; springst zu kurz schlägst auch genau auf dem steineren "landungsdouble" auf!
bin scho recht g'sponnt!

----------


## Erwin

> den sprung hat neamt probiert,oda? 
> 
> priester meinte dass die kurve dann brenzlig wird



die kurve hättest gestern sicher nicht dabremst.....
teilweise war immer noch voll der gatsch...( is aber eh klar  :Frown:  )


@paz: stimmt rechenfehler von mir  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .... ganz egal, wie da Pinzgauner eigentlich schon immer sagt: shutteln is eh a wahnsinn egal wie man's macht, sei es Zeitlich gesehen oder vom benzin verbrauch..

----------


## pAz

deswegen hohl ich ma j. a enduro und werd vermehrt treten am gaisberg  :Smile: 
an der einen oder anderen shuttl runde post-work oder so bin i natürlich dabei.

werd moagn vl. mal den sprung testen mitn dh-er.
mitn enduro hab i mi dann doch ned drüber traut.

@pinzi: wonn woast du leicht oben?
greets

----------


## grisch

Heute 18:00h wer is dabei? Treffpunkt Hundespielplatz!

----------


## Erwin

hier .....ich, ich, ich, ich.....
 :Big Grin: 

schieben oder shutteln ?

----------


## Pinzgauner

Bin am Sonntag noch aufn Spitz rauftreten mitn Toni.

Ist der Sprung schon fest genug nach all dem Regen?

Werde heute wieder rauftreten. So ca. um 17Uhr. Vielleicht können wir uns ja oben (Zistel) treffen?

----------


## Poison :)

oben(zistl) ???  :Confused: 

oben= spitz  :Wink: 

da kommen wir grad her, extrem feine abfahrt...leicht scatchy  :Smile:

----------


## grisch

> hier .....ich, ich, ich, ich.....
> 
> 
> schieben oder shutteln ?


wenn wir nur zu 2. sind, würd shutteln gehn!

----------


## Pinzgauner

> oben(zistl) ??? 
> 
> oben= spitz 
> 
> da kommen wir grad her, extrem feine abfahrt...leicht scatchy



Zistel hab ich ja in Klammer dazugeschrieben falls ihr mit euren CC Bikes nicht raufkommt :Cool: 

Was heißt den "scatchy"? Zu heftig für CC Bikes? :Stick Out Tongue:  Was soll das überhaupt für ein Wort sein?!?

----------


## Poison :)

:Confused: 

kommen grad vom spitz, prolet  :Smile: 
und des ned mit CC bikes, prolet  :Smile: 

am abend rufts eishockey-trockentraining...

----------


## grisch

> :
> am abend rufts eishockey-trockentraining...


interessiert da aber keinen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pinzgauner

> kommen grad vom spitz, prolet 
> und des ned mit CC bikes, prolet 
> 
> am abend rufts eishockey-trockentraining...


Warst mit dem Downhiller oben? Remedy fällt wohl unter CC oder warum springs den neuen Sprung nicht damit?! :Twisted: 

Machst du eigentlich den Sattel runter vorm Downhill? :Mr. Orange: 

g "one bike fits all" Pinzgauner
(Aus mir spricht ja nur der Neid das ich mir nur ein Bike leisten kann! Dafür hab ich aber am Gardasee nicht Restln aus fremde Glasn trinken müssen)

----------


## pAz

hahaha genial.
war aber echt fein heute vorm. finde immer mehr gefallen am treten und anschließendem gemütlichem dh.
mitn neuen bike macht gaisberg fast mehr spaß als mitn dh-ler.

bin noch am überlegen ob ich so von 4-6 bissl in aigen schieben soll.
danach wie schon gesagt ruft das trockentraining

----------


## Erwin

> wenn wir nur zu 2. sind, würd shutteln gehn!


na dann sag ma mal so um halb 6 - 6 oder??

----------


## grisch

> na dann sag ma mal so um halb 6 - 6 oder??


halb 6 wär ma lieber, dann brauch ich nicht so lange, sinnlos, im büro hocken!
(wobei ich heute eh schon sehr produktiv war, hab meinen commencal rahmen einpacken lassen und werde dann mal noch das dpd label drauf kleben gehen, schei$$ stress)

----------


## Erwin

ja passt mach ma halb 6... müsste sich ausgehen ;-)

DPD label klebst du selber ???

----------


## Poison :)

geil wars zum 2. mal  :Smile:

----------


## grisch

hat gut gepasst heute; nicht zu nass, nicht zu trocken!

blöde sache müssen wir jetzt noch mal offiziell hier posten:

ein jäger hat erwin und mich am parkplatz in aigen dann leider noch zu rede gestellt und gemeint, dass wir nach 19:00h nicht mehr runter fahren sollten, das stört nämlich das natürliche verhalten des wildes und die jäger sind in diesem gebiet scheinbar vom land bzw. der stadt dazu beauftragt das wild zu "kontrollieren" etc...
sollten wir hier nicht zu einem konsens kommen, weiste er darauf hin, dass wir rein rechtlich schlechte chancen haben und die beauftragten jäger halt sonst weitere schritte einleiten würden...
darum halt vorab nochmal das angebot, dass wir nach 19:00h nicht richtung aigen abfahren sollten!

ich hoffe, das hier lesen möglichst viele potentiale gaisberg/aigen downhiller und diese halten sich nach möglichkeit auch daran, ansonsten kann es wahrscheinlich schnell gehen und man kann gewisse gaisi-abschnitte ganz vergessen!

----------


## noox

Danke für die Info. Nach 19 Uhr nimmer ist denke ich verkraftbar. Lieber daran halten als gar nimmer fahren dürfen.

----------


## grisch

Denk ich auch;  haben den jäger eh zugesagt, dass wir es in unserem forum möglichst vielen leuten mitteilen; bin mir halt sicher, dass an gewissen tagen schon recht viel auf den trails los ist, man trifft teilweise auch wirklich biker, welche man zuvor noch nie gesehen hat. alle wird man übers board jetzt auch nicht erreichen;

----------


## Poison :)

stimmt, schwierige sache! 
werden uns auf jeden fall dran halten... bis 7 is eh ausreichend 
lg

----------


## klamsi

Ist ja schon mal positiv dass sie "nur" verlangen dass man nach 19:00 nicht mehr fährt!

----------


## Pinzgauner

Wobei es vermutlich weniger um die genaue Uhrzeit sondern um den Beginn der Dämmerung geht. Und die fängt ab Mitte Juni ja wieder jeden Tag ein bisschen früher an!

----------


## waro

Waren gestern am Gaisberg shutteln -> beim 2. Mal haben wurden wir von der Polizei angehalten, direkt bei der Kreuzung Bundestrasse -> Gaisgerg. Die haben eine Anordung vom Magistrat das ganze Treiben einzuschränken. Dann sind die auch noch auf den Gipfel gefahren um sich wichtig zu machen .. Najo schaun ma moi ..

----------


## Pinzgauner

> Waren gestern am Gaisberg shutteln -> beim 2. Mal haben wurden wir von der Polizei angehalten, direkt bei der Kreuzung Bundestrasse -> Gaisgerg. Die haben eine Anordung vom Magistrat das ganze Treiben einzuschränken. Dann sind die auch noch auf den Gipfel gefahren um sich wichtig zu machen .. Najo schaun ma moi ..


Mit welcher Begründung? Ist es jetzt schon verboten sein Bike im Auto mitzunehmen?

----------


## grisch

naja, das musste ja irgendwann mal kommen!
in letzter zeit sind ja immer mehr neue biker daher gekommen (jetzt nix gegen die "neuen") aber ab einer gewissen menge gibts sicherlich probleme.

----------


## Pinzgauner

Von mir aus könnens die Autos eh ruhig kontrollieren. Ich trete eh selber rauf! :Cool:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Schorsch629

> Waren gestern am Gaisberg shutteln -> beim 2. Mal haben wurden wir von der Polizei angehalten, direkt bei der Kreuzung Bundestrasse -> Gaisgerg. Die haben eine Anordung vom Magistrat das ganze Treiben einzuschränken. Dann sind die auch noch auf den Gipfel gefahren um sich wichtig zu machen .. Najo schaun ma moi ..



na und was hams gmacht ? euch freundlich gebeten nicht mit den rädern im wagen hinaufzufahren ? und dann hinaufeskortiert..... ?

----------


## Vega

Würde mich auch interessieren - was war denn der Aufhänger, dass sie Euch angehalten haben? Das Hochfahren mit'm Auto oder das Runter auf Bikes und Trails?  :EEK!: 

Greetz
Vega

----------


## Toni, SB.com

> Waren gestern am Gaisberg shutteln -> beim 2. Mal haben wurden wir von der Polizei angehalten, direkt bei der Kreuzung Bundestrasse -> Gaisgerg. Die haben eine Anordung vom Magistrat das ganze Treiben einzuschränken. Dann sind die auch noch auf den Gipfel gefahren um sich wichtig zu machen .. Najo schaun ma moi ..


a) Also das Magistrat kann damit eigentlich gar nichts zu tun haben, denn deren Zuständigkeit endet bei der Stadtgrenze - für alles darüber hinaus sind die einzelnen Bezirkshauptmannschaften zuständig. (Kopple = BH Salzburg-Land)

b) sei mir nicht böse - aber der Gaisberg ist KEIN Bikepark.
1 x shutteln, dass lass ich mir ja noch eingehen, aber einen Shuttledienst mit rauf/runter Gschichterln, das geht halt nicht, denn das sind alles ganz normale Wanderwege am Gaisberg, die noch dazu von relativ vielen Salzburgern frequentiert sind.
Völlig klar, dass irgendwann mal wer auszuckt, vor allem dann, wenn bei einem Mal rauf wandern drei Mal die selben Freaks an einem vorbei krachen. Wenn dann irgendwer (oder auch ein Anrainer) die Uniformierten ruft, dann haben die natürlich auch einen Grund........

In diesem Sinne - bitte schränkt das Shuttlen gerade an Wochenenden und Feiertagen ein, zumal ja jetzt eh Bikeparksaison ist, sonst kann es wirklich passieren, dass uns allen das FR am Gaissi abgedreht wird.......

c) NEIN - ich bin sicher kein Moralapostel, mir geht es nur wie einigen anderen hier, die schon jahrelang selber rauf treten, und mit bekommen, was sich in letzter Zeit abspielt.


Have fun,
Toni

----------


## grisch

> a) Also das Magistrat kann damit eigentlich gar nichts zu tun haben, denn deren Zuständigkeit endet bei der Stadtgrenze - für alles darüber hinaus sind die einzelnen Bezirkshauptmannschaften zuständig. (Kopple = BH Salzburg-Land)
> 
> b) sei mir nicht böse - aber der Gaisberg ist KEIN Bikepark.
> 1 x shutteln, dass lass ich mir ja noch eingehen, aber einen Shuttledienst mit rauf/runter Gschichterln, das geht halt nicht, denn das sind alles ganz normale Wanderwege am Gaisberg, die noch dazu von relativ vielen Salzburgern frequentiert sind.
> Völlig klar, dass irgendwann mal wer auszuckt, vor allem dann, wenn bei einem Mal rauf wandern drei Mal die selben Freaks an einem vorbei krachen. Wenn dann irgendwer (oder auch ein Anrainer) die Uniformierten ruft, dann haben die natürlich auch einen Grund........
> 
> In diesem Sinne - bitte schränkt das Shuttlen gerade an Wochenenden und Feiertagen ein, zumal ja jetzt eh Bikeparksaison ist, sonst kann es wirklich passieren, dass uns allen das FR am Gaissi abgedreht wird.......
> 
> c) NEIN - ich bin sicher kein Moralapostel, mir geht es nur wie einigen anderen hier, die schon jahrelang selber rauf treten, und mit bekommen, was sich in letzter Zeit abspielt.
> ...


da stimm' ich dir zu!!!

möchte jetzt auch nicht so "platzhirsch-mäßig" argumentieren, jedoch ist da was dran, dass die salzburger (richtige salzburger  :Wink: ) welche jahrelang, ohne gravierende probleme, den gaisberg benutzen konnten nun auf einmal auch vor einem drohenden "AUS" stehen; es hat in letzter zeit sicherlich enorme auswüchse angenommen, gerade am WE muss man hier ganz einfach rücksicht auf wanderer nehmen!

----------


## Poison :)

> es hat in letzter zeit sicherlich enorme auswüchse angenommen, gerade am WE muss man hier ganz einfach rücksicht auf wanderer nehmen!


da hast du recht!
 allerdings machts für mich wenig bis gar keinen unterschied ob man vorher mitm auto oder per bike rauf ist, wenn man dann die selben wege runterfährt

lg

----------


## DirtMerchant

> da hast du recht!
>  allerdings machts für mich wenig bis gar keinen unterschied ob man vorher mitm auto oder per bike rauf ist, wenn man dann die selben wege runterfährt
> 
> lg


denke da toni meinte auch nur, dass wenn du dauernd rauf runter fährst (wie in einem bikepark) es leichter zu problemen führen kann  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Snowthrill

und ich glaub es sollte möglich sein die Zeiten, welche von Wanderern hoch frequentiert sind ( also vorallem bei schönem Wetter, am Wochenende und an Feiertagen) einfach zu meiden und in der Jagdzeit nach der Dämmerung nicht mehr im Wald "rumzuhirschen "....wenn nicht alle am selben Strang ziehen wirds sicherlich schwierig

----------


## DirtMerchant

appropos heut noch wer lust am abend (vor der dämmerung)
?

----------


## klamsi

> appropos heut noch wer lust am abend (vor der dämmerung)
> ?


Werd vl. gegen 17:30 noch ein stückerl rauftreten....

----------


## Poison :)

lust schon  :Frown:  bis sonntag mal nix mit biken

----------


## Pinzgauner

> da hast du recht!
>  allerdings machts für mich wenig bis gar keinen unterschied ob man vorher mitm auto oder per bike rauf ist, wenn man dann die selben wege runterfährt
> 
> lg


Das macht schon einen Unterschied weil:

- Die Shuttler meist in großen Rudeln anzutreffen sind
- Die Shuttler meist mit böse aussehenden Fullface Helmen unterwegs sind
- die Wanderer das Ausladen der Bikes am Gipfel beobachtet und sich so ihre Gedanken machen
- Shuttler meist fettere Bikes fahren und somit meist auch schneller unterwegs sind

Und in Summer sorgt das sicher für mehr Unmut als die paar die Rauftreten und die Trail runterfahren.

----------


## grisch

> Das macht schon einen Unterschied weil:
> 
> - Die Shuttler meist in großen Rudeln anzutreffen sind
> - Die Shuttler meist mit böse aussehenden Fullface Helmen unterwegs sind
> - die Wanderer das Ausladen der Bikes am Gipfel beobachtet und sich so ihre Gedanken machen
> - Shuttler meist fettere Bikes fahren und somit meist auch schneller unterwegs sind
> 
> Und in Summer sorgt das sicher für mehr Unmut als die paar die Rauftreten und die Trail runterfahren.


andi, in deinem fall wär's für die wanderer aber von vorteil, wenn du an fullface tragen würdest  :Big Grin:  (der musste sein!)

----------


## pAz

> Das macht schon einen Unterschied weil:
> 
> - Die Shuttler meist in großen Rudeln anzutreffen sind *-meist zu 2-4, wie auch beim rauftreten, oda fahrst du alleine?*
> - Die Shuttler meist mit böse aussehenden Fullface Helmen unterwegs sind *-bin ich auch beim rauftreten, und deswegen kauf ich ma sicha kan andren helm* 
> - die Wanderer das Ausladen der Bikes am Gipfel beobachtet und sich so ihre Gedanken machen *-ändert nichts an dem, dass beide egal ob mit muskelkraft oder ottomotor angetriebenen danach die trails runter fahren*
> - Shuttler meist fettere Bikes fahren und somit meist auch schneller unterwegs sind *-nur bedingt und bei wanderern brems ich genauso wie mitn enduro oder bleib ganz stehen*


meine meinung dazu:
-sonnige tage vor allem am nachm. meiden
-sonn und feiertage meiden
-wege fahren wo kaum jemand geht (gayline, aigen) nicht schlag und elsbethen
-bikeparksaison und andere trails nutzen und ned nur am gaisberg fahren

just my 2 cents

----------


## Pinzgauner

Eieiei!
Ich wollte ja keine Partei gegen das Shutteln ergreifen sondern nur ein paar Dinge aufzeigen. Und im übrigen ich bin oft alleine unterwegs was beim Shutteln a bissl schwierig ist da muss man vorher im an weinerlichen "Hat wer Zeit Thread" aufmachen :Wink: . Und das die Shuttler meist in größeren Gruppen unterwegs sind und mit ihren Fullfaces für den normalo Wanderer sehr aufffällig ist kann du gerne leugen aufgrung meiner jahrelangen "Rauftreterfahrung" weiß ich aber das es so ist.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DirtMerchant

So neuer Versuch, heut wer dabei?
RUFT MICH AN!
 :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Poison :)

warn von gestern bis heute am gaisber, kann ich nur jedem empfehlen  :Way To Go: 

am besten wäre überhaupt sie riegeln den berg ab...keine autos, wanderer, biker-> nurnoch goa party am spitz  :Yay:

----------


## flying circus

is heute mal wer oben, so später na oder abend? 
lg

----------


## Charly82

Und pünktlich zu Saisonschluss is da Gaisberg-thread wieder da  :Wink: 

Wollt mal fragen, ob mal wer lust hätte auf an Night ride?

----------


## grisch

> Und pünktlich zu Saisonschluss is da Gaisberg-thread wieder da 
> 
> Wollt mal fragen, ob mal wer lust hätte auf an Night ride?


wir san dabei, wenn ma a licht kriagn!  :Big Grin:

----------


## DirtMerchant

eh kloa, bin gerüstet  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Kum grod vom Nightriden am Gaisberg - aber ohne Licht  :Twisted:

----------


## Charly82

aha, de neiche extremsportart...Nightriden ohne Licht, hört si interessant an...  :Twisted:  :Twisted:

----------


## noox

Ja, man fährt da viel die direktere Linie... Leider sind die Helmkamera-Videos nur schwarz  :Frown: 

Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich das auch zwei drei mal gemacht, weil ich jedesmal wieder nicht geglaubt hab, dass es so schnell dunkel wird. Da hab ich mir dann zweimal den Sattel an der selben Stelle in den Arsch gehaut, weil ich die Steine nicht gesehen hab, dass ich dann 2 Monate wegen am tief liegenden Hämatom nimmer am Bike sitzen konnte...

----------


## DirtMerchant

> Ja, man fährt da viel die direktere Linie... Leider sind die Helmkamera-Videos nur schwarz 
> 
> Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich das auch zwei drei mal gemacht, weil ich jedesmal wieder nicht geglaubt hab, dass es so schnell dunkel wird. Da hab ich mir dann zweimal den Sattel an der selben Stelle *in den Arsch gehaut*, weil ich die Steine nicht gesehen hab, dass ich dann 2 Monate wegen am tief liegenden Hämatom nimmer am Bike sitzen konnte...



es soll ja leute geben, denen das Spaß macht  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poison :)

ned von dir auf andere schließen woifi  :Wink:

----------


## grisch

13.10.2009: mount fuji oder doch gaisberg  :EEK!:

----------


## klamsi

bäh, zum Glück san in Graz die Hügel ned hoch gnuag als das da scho schnee liegen dat.  :Smile:

----------


## Poison :)

ekelhaft!
schnee vor november ghört verboten

----------


## grisch

morgen "nightride" am gaisi! wer ist dabei?

straight to short, sandra, erwin, georg...?

----------


## pAz

mal guggen, auf alle fälle mal bei tage treten

----------


## flying circus

hat heute mal wer bock auf gaisberg? :Smile:

----------


## Poison :)

bock schon, leider ned ganz fit  :Cool:

----------


## flying circus

mach ma gmütlich, dann geht des scho :Smile:

----------


## grisch

heute oder morgen ein nightride? wer dabei?

----------


## flying circus

nigthtride is schlecht...lieber an nachmittagsride :Smile:

----------


## Snowthrill

@grisch: heut :-) und morgen...hihihi
mal schaun..ich telefonier mich am Abend noch mitm straight to short zam..hab erst so ab 20 uhr zeit

----------


## grisch

> @grisch: heut :-) und morgen...hihihi
> mal schaun..ich telefonier mich am Abend noch mitm straight to short zam..hab erst so ab 20 uhr zeit


passt, mal schaun. nach der arbeit bin ich eh noch als krankenpfleger im einsatz  :Wink:

----------


## Hulian

ich hab mal was aktuelles für 2014 gestartet: https://www.downhill-board.com/75775...735#post803735

----------

